# Neat Digit forum



## tarey_g (Sep 19, 2008)

Edited the first post to summarize the Firefox extension and greasemonkey script features. The thread had become confusing as two similar threads were merged to one

*NeatDigit 2.72 features :*

*1*. *Ad Block:* Blocks advertisements on the digit forum pages. Top ad, right side ad and inline ad's between the posts. (Use* ADblock plus *with this extenion for best results)
Comparison image *With Ad* and *With Ad blocking*

*2*. *Mark replied threads:* Marks the threads where logged in user has replied in the past with a green background.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3453/3359506326_a04874dac5_o.png


*3*.* Mark 'My Thread’:* marks the threads created by the logged in user with a green smily icon and green background.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3567/3358682319_0b5e2cac87_o.png


*4*. *Legend:* A legend to help user with understanding the provided functionality. (Legend is not available on forum main page)
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3589/3358682315_30d5df65c2_o.png

*5*. *Mark popular threads:* mark's popular threads in the forum displaying the view count next to the thread title.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3613/3359506352_1fd9b06943_o.png

*6*. *Sneak Peek :* Collapsible panel which shows you the sneak peek of the content of a thread, expand/collapse all button to expand and collapse all sneak peek panels at once on a page (value of this is saved, so if user has expanded all panel for a page , it will reflect on all pages in future).
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3432/3359506432_2bee6fdfe5_o.png

*Expand All/Colapse All * - button on left-top corner
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3358682311_87fe73cb9c_o.png


*7*. *Settings panel: *Enable/ Disable the features from here. (Changes will reflect from next operation).
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2661/3951328374_7a4ba3d305_o.png


*8.* *Users can now Expand/collapse Announcements on search pages* . Once collapsed, announcements will remain collapsed through pages until user again expands them. 

Default expanded view
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3456/3392878626_3e80013fdf_o.png

Collapsed view
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3576/3392878624_d92eb66648_o.png

However if there is any new announcement in forum then* user will see the new announcement* for the first time and from the next time the announcement panel will be in expanded state until user again collapses it .

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3474/3392878622_d84da84d31_o.png

In this way user wont miss any new forum announcements if he/she has chosen to keep the panel collapsed

*9*. *Included enhanced breadcrumb bar functionality* as per suggestion from 'MetalHeadGautam', now the navigation bar consists of the thread name with *link appended at the end of bar*. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3385/3450547186_febf3c1a6b_o.png


same bar is provided *below the 'quick reply' box *on a 'thread' page

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3416/3450464196_5077b1b60e_o.png

  and at the *bottom of the page(above time label)* on other pages.

 By default this option will be 'enabled', but the user can enable/disable from the option added in the settings panel.


*11*.  Addition of custom site search (Google) functionality in the pages, result page is without ads. *( location : top right of the page)*

*12*.* English to Hindi translation* of posts by language toggle button provided above each post. Its not perfect but its fun . Click the marked icon to translate the post from English to Hindi or back to English.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3432/3951296880_03784b4d67_o.png







*NeatDigit* *Extension/script current  version is * *2.72 *.

*The Firefox extension  can be downloaded from :*
 *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/  (2,000 downloads)


_For those who use Greasemonkey _
*The Greasemonkey script version can be downloaded from :*
*userscripts.org/scripts/show/76464 

Hope you find it useful*. 
*Comments/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

Impressive, look my name's there on the second enhanced pic, hurray!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, in the lines of amitava's "get rid of the red" tutorial, this too is good 
Why is it in programming?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

It's nice, installed it, thnx a ton


----------



## kalpik (Sep 20, 2008)

Something better: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88205

No delays in hiding all the crap


----------



## Ecko (Sep 20, 2008)

Unable to understand y the blue theme of website isn't available here

*i35.tinypic.com/292ycea.jpg


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess Digit Forum only works with one color.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Something better: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88205
> 
> No delays in hiding all the crap



using this since this thread started...its excellent and fast...


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 20, 2008)

@tarey

What theme are u using for ur firefox?


----------



## Ron (Sep 20, 2008)

cool.......
thnks dude

and hey can I get tht blue one?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah even I want the blue one^^


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 22, 2008)

@ Kalpik , thx . i think a better alternative firefox's plugin select element to hide, give it a try. I use that.

@ ajaybc, it's chrome theme for firefox.



thewisecrab said:


> Wow, in the lines of amitava's "get rid of the red" tutorial, this too is good
> Why is it in programming?


It's in programming because i never made a greasemonkey script ever(which I later came to know is javascript only) that's why. Started using FF only 15 days ago. 
I will experiment with css style too sometime, greasemonkey is interesting.


----------



## buzzzzrr (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks a ton. 
After using the adblock plus there were no ads, but an empty frame was there at the right side of the page, now I got rid from it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

Installed ur script as was bored with the Khrish Theme..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

All in all, it's nice


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ Thx


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2008)

To use this in IE 8 use TrixIE. (Just found out, google ke bina life ka kya hoga )


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 23, 2008)

good work

thanx


----------



## Ecko (Sep 23, 2008)

@gx_saurav
Try ie 7 pro
Just rename the the file to .ieuser


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 23, 2008)

very very thanks tarey_g it is good using it since 2 day...it is good...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 23, 2008)

I am glad that some people found it useful.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great. Thanks. Any chance to use the script with Styler in Firefox? I don't want to install Greasemonkey.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 23, 2008)

What is Styler? i googled for Styler+Firefox could not find anything relevant.


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

@VG: Are you referring to *this*.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 23, 2008)

I checked the stylish addon imav provided link to . Greasemonkey script wont run on Stylish. Sorry.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry my mistake. Its Stylish. Can you pls modify the code so that it can be used in Stylish?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 23, 2008)

Vishal, I was not able to check any example of a stylish script as userstyles.org is blocked in my office  . Is stylish script a javascript?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ 

hey dude, thanx for the script, it works like a charm 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...

----------------------
---------------------
@ tarey:

 also, can the scripts be made easily ??? i mean i want to make scripts for som other websites too (wich hv annoying 'vertical side' ads) so how to go abt it ???
------------

*I hv also found a font soln for FF, plz see my siggy *

TO all: Many of us maybe using them, but still, it will help alot of new comers


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Ashu, f you know basic javascript , it will do . See some greasemonkey tuts. for example this digit script is only of 10 lines.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ 

thanx buddy, yup i knw abit of Javascript, will look into the script..


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Nice One*

Thanks for this
Good thing you removed the adds


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2009)

*Update :*

I have modified the Greasemonkey script to hide some new ads that the forum has included, i.e. the sponsored links section between two posts. The new script can be found *here*
Check following image links to see the difference :

*Before
After* 

Tested on Firefox 3.0 and above.

Information on how to use this script is given in the first post of this thread.I have updated the script link there too.
Hope you find it useful.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jan 21, 2009)

A big thanks
What else can you expect


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2009)

One more update, this time no ad blocking but something i wanted to implement since long time  . Script includes ad block from last version, plus few more new stuff. I hope this is useful for who are already using adblock . 

Script makes following changes on the page. 

1. Popular threads stand out.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3498/3278344564_6c020a2795_o.png

2. Different background color for the threads you have already posted in.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3370/3278344566_c57a405466_o.png

3. Mark the thread that you started.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3527/3278344556_07195b593a_o.png

4. A legend to help 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3461/3278344560_8ec060151f_o.png

You can easily change colors/icons from the script , i have programmed it badly  , but i have put comments properly so you can change anything that you want . I didn't have proper icons with me , so if anyone can share icons and any suggestion for color scheme..it will be great. 

If you want any feature added then do suggest, i will try to implement it . If you modify the script and implement something from your side, then please share it here so everyone can use it.

I hope some people find it useful.
I have tested it with Firefox 3.0. If you are using IE browser then you can use this script with GreasemonkIE plugin for IE. 

Those who are new to greasemonkey , they can refer to first post of this thread for the download link and instructions.

Finally, the script can be downloaded from this location.

*userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010

Let me know if there are any(many) bugs  .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 14, 2009)

thanx a lot *tarey_g*


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 16, 2009)

Let me know if there are any bugs, the post count thing sucks in the forum for new threads so the popular posts thing will miss some new popular posts.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats the best tarey_g


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks  , 
btw 130 downloads of the script so far and very few comments.. it will be nice if you post some feedback.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 20, 2009)

one of the ads still there on the top
Please remove it

This ad
*ds.serving-sys.com/BurstingRes//Site-17187/Type-2/0BE4DC9D-4640-4D85-8195-10A3CBEDFE83.swf


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah , that's a new ad i noticed today. I will update the script soon, currently very busy with other issues 

If you have any suggestions please let me know , i will try to incorporate all at once.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 20, 2009)

This is very nice work, excellent, and many thanks to the developer user @ tarey_g


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, I have updated the script and removed the new ad. Script can be installed from the same location given in previous posts. 

Uninstall the old script first before installing the new one, or you will have duplicate scripts running for greasemonkey.

@ comp@ddict, thanks


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

I saw the thread today and I must say your work is appreciable!!! Good work .Some admin should should take a clue from you!


----------



## ambika (Mar 2, 2009)

Great work tarey_g ,
I am really appreciating ur work .
Can it possible that i get all thread reply in one page ........via scrolling vertical bar ?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Eggman and Ambika .



> Can it possible that i get all thread reply in one page ........via scrolling vertical bar ?



I hope this option in control panel will solve your query. navigate to Control panel and set the post count that you want.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3658/3325393386_7d57f6f7db_o.png


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 13, 2009)

@ tarey:

after installing the Neat Digit plugin (using greasemonkey script file on FF) the post quick reply option jus DOES NOT automatically highlight my new post, to see the post posted by me, i always hv to do F5.. any one else facing this problem.. ??
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
===========

Update:

well, i tried disabling the greasemonkey plugin (as u suggested me) and it works.. 

but still..the quick links tat appear at the right hand side bottom corner (below the "post quick reply" option tab)..is NOT appearing..  

I guess its the problem with the Forum.. 

-------------=============------------

Update again: Oops, i think sumtimes the Post quick reply option works and sumtimes no..  ... i hope forum mods look into this and reply here..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah Ashu, many members are facing this problem and its the problem with the forum itself. I will check my code again to be sure.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ 

yeah right dude.,, but i think ur code is jus perfect, so dnt worry...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^ 

yeah right dude.,, but i think ur code is jus perfect, so dnt worry...


----------



## stellarbpo (Mar 14, 2009)

I have modified the Greasemonkey script to hide some new ads that the forum has included, i.e. the sponsored links section between two posts. script can be found here . Also Updated the images and links given above according to new version.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2009)

*NeatDigit firefox extension*

Hi All, 
Few days back I made a simple Greasemonkey script (NeatDigit) to hide advertisements on digit forum and add some features, the script can be downloaded from *this thread* . 

I have converted that Greasemonkey script to a independent Firefox extension so the users don’t have to rely on a third party extension. I have added some new features (listed below) , the features are now customizable per user. User can enable/disable the features he wants. 

I am listing all the things the extension does:

1. *Ad Block:* Blocks advertisements on the digit forum pages. Top ad, right side ad and inline ad's between the posts.
Comparison image *With Ad* and *With Ad blocking*

2. *Mark replied threads:* Marks the threads where logged in user has replied in the past with a green background.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3453/3359506326_a04874dac5_o.png


3.* Mark 'My Thread’:* marks the threads created by the logged in user with a green smily icon and green background.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3567/3358682319_0b5e2cac87_o.png


4. *Legend:* A legend to help user with understanding the provided functionality. (Legend is not available on forum main page)
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3589/3358682315_30d5df65c2_o.png

5. *Mark popular threads:* mark's popular threads in the forum displaying the view count next to the thread title.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3613/3359506352_1fd9b06943_o.png

6. *Sneak Peak :* Collapsible panel which shows you the sneak peak of the content of a thread, expand/collapse all button to expand and collapse all sneak peak panels at once on a page (value of this is saved, so if user has expanded all panel for a page , it will reflect on all pages in future).
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3432/3359506432_2bee6fdfe5_o.png

*Expand All/Colapse All * - button on left-top corner
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3358682311_87fe73cb9c_o.png


7. *Settings panel: *Enable/ Disable the features from here. (Changes will reflect from next operation).
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3647/3358688259_894cd1765f_o.png


settings panel with legend enabled.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3647/3358688259_894cd1765f_o.png


The extension can be installed from here :
**addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096*

Click the 'add to firefox' button to install the extension. The extension has been tested on Firefox versions 3.x  .

I hope you like this new version. It's easy to use; just install the extension from the provided link, no need of Greasemonkey from now onwards. Those users who were using the previous version of script on browsers other than Firefox can PM me for the new updated script version.
If you find any bugs please post about them here, if you have any suggestion/feedback let me know  .

Those users who are already using the older version of the script should disable the script or remove it before using this extension or it may cause an conflict.

(I don't know which was the right place to put this thread, last time a member asked why such thread was in programming section  , ask a mod to move this thread if you feel this is the inappropriate section)

Update : The extension is updated to Version 2.53 , go through the thread for details.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2009)

@Ashu, thx

@all 
I have updated the script and coverted it into a firefox extension : you can visit this thread for the extension

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110917

hope you like the new version and features.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

fcuking great 

Thanks !

A direct link will be great.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Right now I use Adblock+Aardavark+RIP.

Will this extension clash with them?
Will the ad hiding work for Digit site only (suppose I disabled previously mentioned extensions) ?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thx ichi  . Here is the direct link : 

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/49028/neatdigit_forum-2.0-fx.xpi

@rhitwik, yes this is for thinkdigit forum only. 
If you are using Adblock  then disable the ad-blocking functionality for this extension (from the expandable settings panel provided on the top) if there is any conflict . 
I have tested this extension on my setup and it does not clash with any other extension installed. Another user of this forum 'ashu8888' is also using this extension from past 2 days and its working fine .
If you find any problem or conflict then please let me know. You can always disable/enable the features you want.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Awesome Work Gaurav .... Keep 'em coming ..... Just Wonderful


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

:applause: :you_are_the_lord:


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

 thx all.

I am havin this 'element not found' alertbox whenever i navigate to edit post page (advanced edit) . Has no one encountered this problem yet ?


----------



## krates (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^^ great work buddy... thinkdigit should hire you and remove all there n00b good for nothing workers


----------



## din (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thats pretty cool. Congrats. Great work man.

[offtopic]

@Yotie8213l

There was a fourth medicine in the table, for keeping you in toilet for the entire day so that you will not come out to post spam


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Great addon. Though I use use opera I'll give it a try with ff anyway


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Awesome work, Tarey!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Will it work with K-menelon?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thx all, 

@Topgear , you can use this with Opera (not the extension directly but the greasemonkey script) . The Greasemonkey script for this can be downloaded from

*userscripts.org/scripts/source/34010.user.js 

Directions on how to use it with Opera are easy to google, here is one link that can help :
*my.opera.com/Contrid/blog/2007/02/11/how-to-greasemonkey-in-opera

@tech.MAsti, no idea dude if it can in any way work with K-memelon.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

This is great!! Thanks.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Awesome. You rockz Hanging Man


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ Lol , thx


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I read somewhere you had made that avatar yourself. You are fond of _making_ things, arent you? 

Nice work! Gonna give it a try once I'm home.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*



tarey_g said:


> Thx all,
> 
> @Topgear , you can use this with Opera (not the extension directly but the greasemonkey script) . The Greasemonkey script for this can be downloaded from
> 
> ...



Thats relly nice buddy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@Ironman thx., I did not entirely 'make' the avatar. The content was taken from a DOS game, i just edited/modified it. Just some R&d with some editing software.

@topGear , pls post here if you get the script to work with Opera. I don't have Opera installed hence could not test it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ No buddy it is not working with opera 9.64. Tested it with several other greasemonkey with opera how to tutorials - but still it is not working & in FF (3.0.6 ) I'm getting a javascript error message while visiting this forum address only:
*Error : strongTag[1].childnodes[1] is undefined*
After clicking OK it's working just fine.

BTW, I've only Adblockplus installed in ff.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


tarey_g said:


> Thx ichi  . Here is the direct link :
> 
> *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/49028/neatdigit_forum-2.0-fx.xpi
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate this step with some pics.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

You wont get that error when you are logged in to the forum, the error is because my script tries to find a tag before it is rendered on page.* Update to version 2.1 *of the extension if you have not already. I have pit a fix for this in it. I am currently trying to find if in any way i can supress these alert msgs.

Open the settings panel :
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3647/3358688259_894cd1765f_o.png
Just disable the AdBlock option if you think there is any conflict.


----------



## ambika (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@tarey_g

Great work man .
N nice number of personnel messages ..in ur profile.
awesome work .


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

WOW..why didn't I saw it earlier...BTW nice work...!


----------



## hsr (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

man, you really rox, if you can pls gimme the xpi link, it would be gr8

P.s. your addon is in sandbox and i dont have an account there, so the link provided early doesn't work


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thx ambika,crazy and hari. 

Yesterday I got automated mail from Softpedia that they have included this extension in their database. You can download it from the location given below, but I dont know if you will be automatically notified for any updates to the extension as in case of download from Mozilla website .

*linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Firefox-Extensions/NeatDigit-forum-46149.shtml


----------



## hsr (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ it just redirects to the old FF site.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I installed lets c........


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@tarey_g,
I'm getting this error...any fix?

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/33958_mzwdb/CleanDigit_ErrorScreenshot.JPG


----------



## dissel (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I am getting this with Top AD...Is it all ppl here getting ?

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/5002/66187829.th.png


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@rhitwick & dissel , will fix that soon. Thx for reporting the errors.

@hari_sanker_r, oh man ...my bad . I should have checked the link before pasting it here. I thought Softpedia has put this on their own servers. I will provide the link once i have included the updatess for the problems stated by rhitwick and dissel.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

If gives me error in installing when i try to download..??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I gives me error when i try to install from the firefox addons site ???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I gives me error when i try to install from the firefox addons site ???


----------



## hsr (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@tarey_g okay thx man


----------



## shobhit kumar121 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Oh My God!

Thats really great. Thankyou so much for this!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@Krazzy Warrior, What kind of error you are getting? please provide details. May be some one can help.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

If the website asks you to log in then please do as this extension currently has 'Experimental' status and it may take time before it is approved.


----------



## hsr (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Downloaded the addon, It's just awesome, thanks gaurav.

P.S. for those who wish to have the addon without registering @ mozilla, try visit *www.bugmenot.com <<


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Bug me not is awesome extension, helps you with many sites  .

btw, I have updated the extension to *version 2.3*. Uploaded it last night and i can see few users have already downloaded it  .

*You can download it from :* 
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096

direct link (if it works) :
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/49681/neatdigit_forum-2.3-fx.xpi

*Following are the changes in this version :*

** Fixed the problem *where users would get alert messages on certain pages of the forum. (_@rhitwick, i hope this works for you_)

* Added option to *enable/disable the features on edit pages* (_'EditPost'/'CreateThread' and 'AdvancedReply'_). By default it is disabled so users wont see the error alert box . But disabling this means no settings panel or legend on the edit pages. If you enable this then you may face a error alert box , but all features will work properly.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3597/3384163909_20796f6108_o.png

* *Included tooltip* on settings panel items. 

* Re-structured the code and modularized the code as it was becoming difficult to manage  .


@dissel , dude the new ad on top has disappeared itself hence could not fix that atm , but if it comes back i will update the extension.

inform me if you face any issues or have any suggestions wrt this version.


----------



## ambika (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*



tarey_g said:


> Bug me not is awesome extension, helps you with many sites  .
> 
> btw, I have updated the extension to *version 2.3*. Uploaded it last night and i can see few users have already downloaded it  .
> 
> ...



I getting these with both the option.........


The add-on you're looking for is currently in the sandbox. If you already have an account on Mozilla Add-ons, please log in, or learn more about the sandbox.

I have to make an account??


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ no need, use the following

Username 	gidewe@spambog.de
Password 	bugmenot

source : *www.bugmenot.com/view/addons.mozilla.com


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@hari_shankar_r, thanks  .

Btw, I have made some new changes in extension and will be uploading it soon after some testing. Have improved the ad block  and included one small feature. Will upload it after some testing.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Gaurav the error(even with 2.3):-

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/15836/asdad.GIF


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ 
That's a weird problem. Try downloading the xpi(extension) file with other browser or downloader.

I have attached the extension with this post, download it and drag it into the Firefox window to install.
I hope this works (but direct download won't automatically notify you when new version comes out, it only happens when downloaded from Mozilla website).


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^ Can u just re-zip file and upload it gives error in extracting..plz..Just upload it in *mediafire*..Digit attachment doesnt work..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Yeah Digit attachment thing sucks . I would have uploaded it on RS or mediafire but i cant do that from my office as filehosting sites are blocked here.

I will email it to you, but again email services are blocked till 7:00 pm  . i will do it after that.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ Dont email just upload at MediaFire and give link here...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Arey, Mediafire and similar sites are blocked where i work.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ Ya Dude..! I mean when u get out of office i.e. using personal computer then just upload to MF and give link


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@ tarey_g

When i see any user profile i get eeror as *Error: strongTag[1] is undefined*

*See screenshot below:*

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/9747/errorgyr.th.jpg​


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ Yup, found the problem . Will put a fix in next version


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ Dude upload it today till night..plz..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Okay sure


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@tarey_g, is 2.3 d latest version?
I just upgraded to it, but, as u told the problem is not fixed.

I'm getting this issue everytime logging-in
Sometimes while replying threads, quoting or multi quoting.
And most of the times Sending/Replying PMs...

B/W, appreciate ur effort. Hats off dude...
*www.puretna.com/pic/smilies/thankyou.gif


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@rhitwick ,
yes 2.3 is the latest version.
Please make sure that you have 'unchecked' the include features on edit pages option.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3597/3384163909_20796f6108_o.png

If the problem persists then plese enable it, then refresh the page and again disable it.  
Problem may be because of my lousy testing


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Awesome dude. 
Really, it's b'coz of members like you that have helped digit forum flourish
Keep it Up


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I have updated the extension to *version 2.5* . I have included the fix for* mrintech's* and *dissel's* problems and one new feature. 

*Following are the Version 2.5 details*

* *Included the Private message send/Reply pages and View Profile pages in the 'Edit Pages' list*. Now unchecking the 'the include features on edit pages' option in settings panel will have effect on these pages too and this will avoid the error alert messages that users were facing.

* *Improved Ad Block* . Removed the Google Syndication ad on the top of the forum page. (@diessel, i hope this works for you)

* *Users can now Expand/collapse Announcements on search pages* . Once collapsed, announcements will remain collapsed through pages until user again expands them. 

Default expanded view
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3456/3392878626_3e80013fdf_o.png

Collapsed view
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3576/3392878624_d92eb66648_o.png

However if there is any new announcement in forum then* user will see the new announcement* for the first time and from the next time the announcement panel will be in expanded state until user again collapses it .

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3474/3392878622_d84da84d31_o.png

In this way user wont miss any new forum announcements if he/she has chosen to keep the panel collapsed

*The new version can be downloaded from :*
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096

*If you are not registered on mozilla website the use :* 
Username gidewe@spambog.de
Password bugmenot

Thanks hari_shankar_r for the username and pass.

Inform me in case of any issues.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Hi, tare_g...unchecked the option (not yet updated to latest version, may b b4 going bed if I remember) and not facing that error message while replying threads and PMs.

Log-in, to nxt time jab karunga, I'll tell u...


----------



## hsr (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@ tarey_g  u the man man....
*cards.artie.com/cards/hats_off.gif


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thx a lot for it tarey_g !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Gaurav the same error..Upload the file to Mediafire and give link till today..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thx  ,

Can someone upload the file to mediafire for Krazzy Warrior. I cant do it coz i don't have internet access except from my workplace, and file sharing sites are blocked there.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

For everyone else, who can't download it from tarey_g's links, I've uploaded it to my skydrive.
Download from here.
*cid-c8c36f09126a9747.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/neatdigitforum{2.5}.xpi


----------



## hsr (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*



tarey_g said:


> Thx  ,
> 
> Can someone upload the file to mediafire for Krazzy Warrior. I cant do it coz i don't have internet access except from my workplace, and file sharing sites are blocked there.




well, use proxybrowsing.com for that. or if you need to upload 10-30 mb files, i can give you a link to my web drive..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thanks tarey_g for the extension and rhitwick for link.

I loaded the extension and it is cool...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2009)

Tarey, how do I use this script with IE 8 & Google Chrome?

Chrome now supports user scripts in the latest beta version of Chrome 2.0.169.1. When I download the userscript as a JS file & put it in the User Scripts Folder inside chrome, it doesn't work. Keep in mind that I am also using Adsweep which is places in the same folder but it works fine.

Same problem with IE 8 & IE Pro


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2009)

Is adSweep a greasemonkey script? I don't exactly know how it will work on chrome .
I searched for 'executing greasemonkey scripts on google chrome'. Found this ,

*mashable.com/2008/12/15/google-chrome-greasemonkey-scripts/

you can search more and try. What version of the script are you using ? I will upload the latest version 2.5 soon .


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ Finally  .

@hari_shankar_r , cant use proxy. One can loose his job if found doing such stuff . If it was college, I'd have done it


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I am getting still the same error even after updating it


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I'm still getting the strong tag error while logging in.
I've unchecked the "include this feature..." but it gets enabled in every page.

How about putting an option to save the settings, is it possible?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@mrIntech, the screenshot you have earlier provided was from UserProfile page. I have put a fix for that. Are you getting the error when you log in (the one rhitwick has reported) ?

@rhitwick , Are you facing that error in any other pages except when you log in ? I will put a fix for the login issue . I didn't face it because i usually keep the remember password checkbox checked when i log in.



> How about putting an option to save the settings, is it possible?


Please elaborate


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*



tarey_g said:


> @rhitwick , Are you facing that error in any other pages except when you log in ? I will put a fix for the login issue . I didn't face it because i usually keep the remember password checkbox checked when i log in.


I don't face the issue in any other pages except the log-in page.

I too keep the "remember password" checkbox checked while logging-in. Thats how I could be online for 6hrs long.

I'm getting the error while logging in first time in a day.



> Please elaborate


Al right, I uncheck it in a certain page. When I visit another page I found it checked again. Just to make u clear what I do is, I click on "New Posts" button only. I don't go to diff. sections and open threads, rather open threads which are listed on "New Posts" search result page. 
After every "New Posts" search, I find that the ooption is checked again.
So, I was thinking if I can save the setting throughout my log-in session.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Is that with any particular option ? Coz whatever settings you do in settings panel are saved and you don't have to set them again and again. if you are getting this issue with some particular option then it may be a bug.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I'm talking about the option u asked me to keep unchecked. "Enable this feature in edit page..." (or something like that)


----------



## D@rekills4 (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope I don't have to wait for 2.5 so long


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2009)

I have uploaded it on userscripts.
It can be downloaded from 
*userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010


GX, please inform if you get it to work on chrome


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Oh yes checked it , there is a bug thats why the value is not saved  . I didn't get time to test. Tolerate it for some time  . I will include the login fix and this fix next time , but before uploading i will test it properly this time.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

*Update, Version 2.51* 

* *Fixed *alert error message when user first logs in
** Fixed *issue due to which the setting for *'Include features on Edit Pages' **was not getting saved* . Now once the value is set (enabled/disabled), will get reflected throughout the site.

*Can be downloaded from:*
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096

Thx guys for reporting errors. I hope this time everything works as expected.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Hey, just installed. Will report u tomorrow.

And, tolerate kaya yaar, u r doing more than enough, Admins se jayda tujhe parwa hai is forum ki.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Tested...
Passed

Now, its perfect...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Finally


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

*Gaurav i request whenver u update the extension and give link upload the same file to MediaFire and give the link.*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> Admins se jayda tujhe parwa hai is forum ki.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

The best I can do is mail it to you  . Check your yahoo inbox.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ Thanks I got it...Works perfect..


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

150 Downloads of the extension so far, not bad . 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3355/3408876526_f21ed0ab5e_o.png


----------



## ayanavish (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

wow, cool work


----------



## sam_1710 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

[SORT_OF_OFFTOPIC] Guess you guys knew it.. anyways...
Everythin uploaded and attached to thinkdigit gets corrupted.. But for zip & rar files, there's a workaround..

*just open the zip or rar file in winrar then goto TOOLS -> REPAIR ARCHIVE . Click ok.. The rar file gets repaired..*
[/SORT_OF_OFFTOPIC] 
Hope it helped..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@Tarey_g, I've something for u... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/4.png

I'm still getting the "strong tag" issue. Now, ur question is where? 
Ya, its not ur fault but its d prob of TDF. I get it when d forum is DOWN, i.e. it shows d "Database error" or other bulls1ts...

As obvious u've not considered this case

Ab itna kiya hai, ise bhi thik kar de...kaya bolta hai??


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

I don't think it will be possible to handle . Me too got that error when forum was down, I will see when next time it happens and if a fix is possible.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@sam_1710, thx for the tip


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Gaurav, can you tell me how to get NeatDigit compatible with Google Chrome? I tried copying the JS file to the "user Scripts" folder but it doesn't work in chrome. Can you look into it & see if you can make it Google Chrome compatible.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Hi all, I have updated the extension with new version 2.52. Following are the version changes :

* Updated Ad-Block for blocking new realmedia server ad on digit forum.

Download link : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096

Please leave your comments on the mozilla page for the extension so it can be approved by Mozilla reviewers. If its approved then users wont have to login to mozilla website to download the extension and users will be notified of updates automatically. Currently its in sandbox waiting for approval  .

@gx, I will see if i can convert this and make a chrome extension. Lets see if its possible


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all, I have updated the script to new version 2.52. Following are the version changes :

* Updated Ad-Block for blocking new realmedia server ad on digit forum.

Download link : *userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010


----------



## casanova (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats great.


----------



## casanova (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*



tarey_g said:


> @gx, I will see if i can convert this and make a chrome extension. Lets see if its possible



Wish you luck.


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

awesome work........!!!!

[offtopic]
@tarey_g
btw, where do u work ?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@pr.itdude, Pune

@gx , i think to convert this extension for chrome I will have to rewrite the code. For convenience i had used some Firefox only functions due to which its not working with other browsers  . i will do it when i get time, i think I  can make this work with Opera and Chrome.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Please add the forum navigation (forum>>section>>subforum>>thread) links to bottom of page too, below quick reply. Makes navigation easier.

And the thread title is not linked in forum navigation. So if I am on a thread which goes blahblah/showthread.php?p=xxxxxx#postxxxxxx I can't convert it to a thread link (blahblah/showthread.php?t=******).


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Thanx MetalheadGautham for the suggestions.
I got the point 1 but can you explain point 2? I think i can make these changes easily.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

See top link. It says Digit's Technology Discussion Forum  	> News   	> Technology News   	>  NeatDigit firefox extension. Notice that the thread title does not link to thread URL. I just want it to link to thread URL not only on reply page but also on normal thread viewing page at all times.

And see if you can fix the quick reply issues.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

NeatDigit forum Firefox extension Version 2.53,
Some good changes this time 

* Fixed the issue when users were getting 'strongTag[1] undefined' error on certain(edit) pages. To avoid this I had previously put a temporary fix to exclude features on edit pages. Now the issue is fixed and users need not to exclude the features on those certain pages, hence the option to enable disable the same has been removed from settings panel .

* Included enhanced breadcrumb bar functionality as per suggestion from 'MetalHeadGautam', now the navigation bar consists of the thread name with *link appended at the end of bar*. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3385/3450547186_febf3c1a6b_o.png



same bar is provided *below the 'quick reply' box *on a 'thread' page

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3416/3450464196_5077b1b60e_o.png



and at the *bottom of the page(above time label)* on other pages.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3368/3450464192_c0121dd515_o.png




By default this option will be 'enabled', but the user can enable/disable from the option added in the settings panel.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3552/3450464200_7f7f1f6e6d_o.png



* corrected some spelling mistakes,  .



*The extension can be downloaded from following location :* 
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/


Please leave your comment on the Mozilla page too* so the extension can come out of sandbox. *
Hope you like the new version.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

I doesn't work on uBuntu!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 24, 2009)

strange? it should work with firefox on any OS.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ I tried it today with uBuntu, it refuses to install.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 25, 2009)

the extension or the greasemonkey script ?


----------



## tarey_g (May 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Reached 500 downloads , 45 daily active users ..not bad.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2456/3569168009_9f3787ffc6_o.png

more stats : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/statistics/addon/11096


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

@tarey_g,
I've not installed ur extension in my office. I'm able to see everyone's avatar, but in my home pc, I've ur extension enabled and no avatars show up.

Check ur extension again. I guess after changing servers they have upgraded some properties files too (have not much idea, but something must have changed), cause I had to apply Aardavark and RIP here in office PC to rmove ads again.

My analysis may be wrong, but its ur extension which is only difference in my home and office PC's firefox.


----------



## tarey_g (May 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Rhitwick, thx for the input. I disabled the extension and checked the pages but the Avatars were still not visible . I tried it on IE too still avatars were not visible . I think this is some problem from digit's side. The images you are able to see in your office may be from browser cache. Try clearing the cache and check. 

I have tried it on my side , if someone else can confirm this then it will be clear. If needed I will update the code of the extension.


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*



tarey_g said:


> Rhitwick, thx for the input. I disabled the extension and checked the pages but the Avatars were still not visible . I tried it on IE too still avatars were not visible . I think this is some problem from digit's side. The images you are able to see in your office may be from browser cache. Try clearing the cache and check.
> 
> I have tried it on my side , if someone else can confirm this then it will be clear. If needed I will update the code of the extension.


Checked in IE, and u r right. In IE they were displaying as broke.
Guess what, if cache is d reason, I'm not gonna clear it...


----------



## axxo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

not sure where am going wrong, greasefire didn't detect this script, hence I manually installed from userscripts.org, enabled but the script doesnt seems to work for me the ads getting displayed in the right side. I'm on firefox 3.0.10. any clue what to be checked?


----------



## tarey_g (May 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Was it working for you previously ? If the script is not working then you can download the extension, easier to implement and tested by many users.

I have uploaded the updated version of script on userscripts, you can try that too.


----------



## tarey_g (May 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

One more thing , using *www.thinkdigit.com/forum  and *thinkdigit.com/forum makes a difference, the script will not work for the 2nd URL as I forgot to add it in the included sites list for the script/extension. So use the first URL for accessing the forum, i will include the 2nd URL in next version as its a minor change.


----------



## hsr (May 28, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

^^ well, that gives me an advantage, multiple account logins, and i dont know how, i get it always


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread seems to be inactive!!!
Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is epic work tarey_g


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 15, 2009)

thx dude  . btw there is now ad on the left side of forum and one at bottom. 
That's shameful, now all content of the forum is surrounded by advertisements. I was not hoping for this type of forum upgrade.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 15, 2009)

@tarey_g: Thanks for the wonderful script. Now I can browse without the ads on four sides...It's very useful!! Thanks again!


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2009)

*@ tarey_g* Using ur neatdigit addon. Is there any way u can restore the search thread form. I cant use that feature with ur addon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ you mean google custom search ? I can see the forum inbuilt search link but have hidden google custom search. if you want it back than i'll provide a option for it.
btw, are you using the script or extension, extension can be downloaded from the thread link provided in my signature.


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2009)

^Extension. Is there a way we cn have Google Custom Search minus the ads? Otherwise excellent addon. I knw nothing about scripting, but as a user, ur addon would be even better if there would be some options. The options button is disabled. Can u provide some options like view forum with/without ads, with/without Google search or something like that. I'm really happy with the addon but I kinda miss the Custom search.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 17, 2009)

I will add custom search in next version, provision for enabling/disabling addon features is already provided. Click the (+) sign after settings label on top-left of the page to do so. Refer the image below

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3647/3358688259_894cd1765f_o.png

You can go through this thread to know about every feature provided : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110917


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 17, 2009)

Use the latest available version


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn cool thx....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

Doesn't Seem to be Working.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

It works now.
Great piece of Coding!!
Hats off to Gaurav!


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 17, 2009)

if the script does not work than you can try the extension


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

It's Working Now.
I was trying to install it in Google Chrome


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2009)

I meant Tools>Addons>neatdigitforum

Below this the options button is disabled. It would give better GUI. 
The forum search is not what i prefer coz of the captcha. 
Hope u get Google Custom Search in the next ver.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 18, 2009)

I made the settings panel the easy and lazy way  . 
I will add the custom search soon.


----------



## Krow (Jun 18, 2009)

^^^Thanks dude! Btw, great addon once agn! 
Eagerly awaiting v2.54!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Could you add the TDF logo from the top to the script?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ we all use this so that digit looks neat..we dont use it to make it full of pics..neat and cool!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

Digit looks much much cooler with its Logo at the top.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok , I will provide a option to enable logo too. Trying to steal some time from office work. Will update the extension asap.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

Plz post the Source of the New Extention?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 19, 2009)

you mean source code or download source ? 
Source code can be downloaded from the userscripts.org script link provided in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

ok


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

*Extension updated to version 2.54 .*

Changes :

* Addition of custom site search (Google) functionality in the pages, result page is without ads. *( location : top right of the page)*
* Removed a advertisement which was displayed at the bottom of each forum page.

*Download link * : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/

Please report if you find any bugs.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 19, 2009)

*Script & Extension updated to version 2.54* .

Changes :

* Addition of custom site search (Google) functionality in the pages, result page is without ads. ( location : top right of the page)
* Removed a advertisement which was displayed at the bottom of each forum page.

*The Greasemonkey script can be downloaded from :*
*userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010  (follow the installation instructions from the first post of this thread)

*The Firefox extension for the same can be downloaded from this thread : *
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110917&page=4



@Techalomaniac, Google Custom Search minus the ads is added. I hope this is what you wanted. 
@Aspire, sorry buddy didn't get time to put a option to enable disable the top logo. Will do in next ver for sure.

Hope you ppl like the enhancements, report bugs/suggestions if any.


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Updated! Restarting FF now(Maybe FF v4 will not make me do this).


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^Now that's what feedback is meant to be for. Lol! Feel kinda cool contributing to the Developer community. Thanx man! The Search is just what I wanted!

Any idea what exactly is reqd to get ur addon outta experimental status? I'd be glad to help. How many downloads/comments(if 600+ DL's aint enuf)?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> *Script & Extension updated to version 2.54* .
> 
> Changes :
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Isn't this the wrong place for this thread?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 22, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Any idea what exactly is reqd to get ur addon outta experimental status? I'd be glad to help. How many downloads/comments(if 600+ DL's aint enuf)?



I am glad you ppl found it useful, the addon is still in experimental status as there are not enough comments regarding it on mozilla page  . 
Anyways its not very important  if users can still use it, you just have to register to download.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

The script thread for the same extension is in programming section, users told me that its in wrong section, hence i put this extension thread in separate section  . If you can suggest the correct section we will ask a mod to move it.


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^Not anymore. I just had to check a tick-box, and in three more clicks, DL'ed and I'm happy. Btw, in this new theme for TDF, some "featured story" appears at the top of the page. Can u please remove that?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 23, 2009)

Will it work for the New Think digit Theme?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2009)

The new digit theme has messed up with the extension, i will have to modify the code again for it to work properly. Please list all the defects you are encountering, i will try to fix them as soon a possible.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^
Two banners load (one as header and one as footer) which are not picked up by your script 
The Script (ie. addon ) has disabled entirely too


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2009)

You ppl will have to tolerate the pages as they are for some time ,  I will pdate the extension only when the changes are final or if admin makes more changes than extension will stop working again properly. 
The current state of the forum is horrible, i think they will have to reconsider some changes.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

@thewisecrab, this is what I recommend u.
Now u r FREE.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87729


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @thewisecrab, this is what I recommend u.
> Now u r FREE.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87729


I'm already using R.I.P  (I'm using it since gigacore posted that thread)
But it's of no use. I'll have to wait for another addon update from tarey_g 

@tarey_g
I doubt whether the admins will let you know whether these changes are temporary or not


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm already using R.I.P  (I'm using it since gigacore posted that thread)
> But it's of no use.


Why?
I'm also using R.I.P with tarey_g's extension.
See this is how it looks in browser.
Top section
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40445_jzlmw/TopWithRIP.JPG

Bottom section
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40446_ixsf6/BottomWithRIP.JPG


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2009)

Lets wait for a week, if there are no more (good) changes than we will know its gonna stay like this from admin side.
btw, I use TE more these days. In next update I will try to make the ext compatible with Techenclave too.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 24, 2009)

^^
I dont think admin will keep changing the looks daily?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: NeatDigit firefox extension*

Extension updated to version *2.6 *.

Changes :

* Modified code to make the extension compatible with new digit forum changes. 

*Download link* : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/

Some features might still not be working, please report if you find any bugs and let me know your suggestions.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2009)

Greasemonkey Script has been updated to version *2.6*

Changes :

* Modified code to make the script compatible with new digit forum changes. 

*Download link* : *userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010

Some features might still not be working, please report if you find any bugs and let me know your suggestions.


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 7, 2009)

I've merged the threads for the extension and Greasemonkey script into this single thread. Please use this for all updates henceforth.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 8, 2009)

thanx a lot tarey_g....v2.6 is really useful.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2009)

thread started by the logged in user is not getting marked, i will fix that soon.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2009)

Updated to Version *2.61*

*Changes* :
* Fixed issue due to which threads started by logged in user were not getting marked.  

*Extension download link* : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/

*Script download link *: *userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 8, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Updated to Version *2.61*
> 
> *Changes* :
> * Fixed issue due to which threads started by logged in user were not getting marked.
> ...





Rox!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 9, 2009)

^thx


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanx tarey, and congrats on ur new rig too. .


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ Thx , Crossed 800 downloads btw . 61 Active users.


----------



## hsr (Jul 16, 2009)

OHH afk ... long time .. tarey, you are doing a good job..


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 18, 2009)

*Extension updated to version* *2.62 *.

The extension crossed *900* collective downloads with average *60 *active daily users, so decided to add a handy feature. 

*Changes :*

* Addition of a new fun feature . Its not very accurate and may give errors sometimes . 

Install the new version and you will notice it. 

*Download link *: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/

If you are not registered on mozilla website then use following credentials to download the extension:
*Username* gidewe@spambog.de
*Password* bugmenot

Tested with *Firefox 3.5*, please report if you spot any bugs. I hope members find it useful


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2009)

> विस्तार संस्करण में नवीनीकृत 2.62 .
> 
> विस्तार पार औसत के साथ 900 सामूहिक डाउनलोड 60 सक्रिय दैनिक उपयोगकर्ताओं, तो एक आसान सुविधा जोड़ने का निर्णय लिया.
> 
> ...



Lol.............
This is good.

If not a Hindi mag, at least a hindi (on demand) forum, or at least posts...

Nice job...

*B/w whoever is downloading the extension, please leave some comments in FF's page for him.*


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Thx for the feedback rhitwik . The feature is not very accurate, hope google improves it soon, I have tried to sustain the formatting of the post from my side of the code. This feature may not work on very large posts.


----------



## hsr (Aug 18, 2009)

still using the bugmenot a/c


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 19, 2009)

^^ Yes  WTF CHAR LIMIT


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2009)

*NeatDigit* extension/script has been here now since 1 year and has crossed *1000* downloads 

I have updated the first post of this thread with the summary of features which got scattered due to thread merging.

Enjoy  .


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 25, 2009)

^^Seems broken here 
[will post screenie later]


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> *NeatDigit* extension/script has been here now since 1 year and has crossed *1000* downloads
> 
> I have updated the first post of this thread with the summary of features which got scattered due to thread merging.
> 
> Enjoy  .



Happy Birthday *tarey_g*! Dropped you a VM too, but unexpectedly found you here!  What a birthday achievement... 1000+ downloads.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ Thx for the wishes Techalomaniac 

@the wisecrab, plz post the screenshot, i will try to resolve the issue.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 4, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday tarey_g

Sorry for wishing you late...
Cause I was out of town

Keep up the good work about the script.....


----------



## asingh (Oct 14, 2009)

the download link is not working...???


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 19, 2009)

Download link is working fine....

again a nice job tarey_g


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 19, 2009)

@tarey

My bad. RIP was on, so it along with NeatDigit reduced the forum to a blitzkrieg of text and images. I switched of RIP and it's now fine


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey, *tarey_g*, can you add the Google custom search feature to the forum, when viewing it while not logged in? I can access the feature only after I have logged in.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 18, 2009)

Extension updated to version *2.63 *.

*Changes :*
* Removed the class which was not allowing the forum content to fit to browser width, now the forum will stretch to the width available.
* Search can now be used without logging in to the forum. (sry Krow, noticed your post today only)


*Download link : **addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/

Tested with Firefox 3.5x, please report if you spot any bugs. I hope members find it useful.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks dude. Forum looks lot better with this
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


tarey_g said:


> *Extension updated to version* *2.62 *.
> 
> The extension crossed *900* collective downloads with average *60 *active daily users, so decided to add a handy feature.
> 
> ...



Found this error when I tried to open a post in new tab. 

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/655/48035469.th.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 18, 2009)

oops, i will look into it asap.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 18, 2009)

@tarey_g
Thanks dude! Forum looks Kool now..

@desibond
I'm not getting any type of error when i'm trying to open a post in new tab.. 
Edit#1:-
Ooops! u are using NeatDigit v2.62  Download latest version - version *2.63*
That error is fixed in the latest version..


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 18, 2009)

thx, krazzy.
I was not able to replicate the error that desiibond is getting, although i am noticing some unexpected behavior with the new version D) related to the forum width. Nothing major but looks like i need to test it more. If you guys notice any problem (even small) please let me know.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 18, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> thx, krazzy.If you guys notice any problem (even small) please let me know.


No Problem!!

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19985/error.jpg
Blank space


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

Testing now.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2009)

@tarey_g, the width is stretched in home page and a few diff pages only (i.e. the changes u did had not affected all threads.
I've tested and captured screenshots for diff. threads for how they are looking
uploaded here, (windows live).

The issue in the screenshot is replicating in "new posts" page too.

Thanx again to you for taking care of this forum.

@others, please post a few words on his FF extension page, it will help him
@krow, this is what I actually do and get paid


----------



## D@rekills4 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great work tarey_g.....
Love you for this


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @tarey_g, the width is stretched in home page and a few diff pages only (i.e. the changes u did had not affected all threads.
> I've tested and captured screenshots for diff. threads for how they are looking
> uploaded here, (windows live).
> 
> ...


 Now even I am doing the same job! Pay me someone please. 

Chit Chat forum has a lot of blank space on the right hand side. Else, addon working fine for me.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Discovered another bug. If I open someone's profile page, the addon works fine when I am on the about me or the Visitor Messages tab. But, the same blank space appears on the right hand side appears when i view the Statistics, Friends and the Contact Info tabs respectively. Please have a look into this bug as well.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Another one. Forum does not expand to full width when I am on User CP or viewing New Posts. Some space is left on right hand side, not as much as stated in the previous bug, but a little.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the inputs, I will fix+test and soon update the extension.
Initially i thought to limit the forum width on every page they use the same css class, but this does not seem to be the case. 

@ Thx for adding link to this thread in your sig 
@rhitwik, you a QA ? Which company ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @ Thx for adding link to this thread in your sig


@ me? 


> @rhitwik, you a QA ? Which company ?


TCS


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ Yes you .
btw, the window is stretched to the width of text on page. I will put a fix soon.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Yes you .
> btw, the window is stretched to the width of text on page. I will put a fix soon.


Yes, please.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2009)

Desperately waiting for the newer version of NeatDigit Forum Extension, with width problem fixed..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2009)

Sometime(Mostly not) when i open a page, it end up opening in this style..
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/20031/weird.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry for the delay , I was out of town.

Extension updated to version *2.64* .

*Changes :*
* Resolved forum width issue, now all pages expand to full width of browser window


*Download link :* *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/

Tested with Firefox 3.5x, please report if you spot any bugs. I hope members find it useful.

*Note:* If you still see the version 2.63 on the download link (update takes some time to reflect on main page), check this page , it has all the versions with 2.64 listed on top.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/11096

Thanks for putting your comments on Mozilla page.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmmm... Testing as of now. The older bugs look to be fixed. There is one small error. If I'm disconnected from the internet, and I try to open TDF, then I get a pop up error saying some null pointer error. It was true with 2.63 didn't test with 2.64. Its not a really big bug, but still. Meanwhile, good job!  Enjoy these new smileys.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ Null pointer  , I hate pointers


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Sometime(Mostly not) when i open a page, it end up opening in this style..
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/20031/weird.jpg



I used to get this non skinned forum page sometimes, don't know the reason. But it looks kinda cool


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I used to get this non skinned forum page sometimes, don't know the reason. But it looks kinda cool


Well, first of all thanks for updating NeatDigit Forum Extension.. but certainly that non-skinned forum doesn't look cool  ...But since this is not a major bug and occurs sometime, please fix this problem in the next version..and again thank you!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know if the non skinned issue is due to the extension, if other users are also having this problem then pls report.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

Never had that issue.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 26, 2009)

since 1-2 days forum pages are opening in a non-skinned format quite frequently..hmm problem at my end??


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 26, 2009)

What happens if you don't use the extension ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 26, 2009)

^^ Hmm ads all over  but pages never open in that non-skinned format  what to do? prob. at my end??


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

^Install stylish addon. Then follow steps here : *is.gd/52zZ9. Enjoy the better theme.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 27, 2009)

*@tarey* - Been using your script since few months. Never got to thank you. Thanks


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ Thx dude.

@Krazzy, maybe its the problem with caching. Strange that only you are having this problem.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @Krazzy, maybe its the problem with caching. Strange that only you are having this problem.


 Anyways i will manage it...Refreshing non-skinned pages reopen it in skinned format...


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Tarey_g............ i had a hard time registering today..........


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ registering to ? Digit ?


----------



## manishjha18 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey update your greasemonkey script.thanks again for your effort


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ Oops, Updated 
Link : *userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010

I thought no one was greasemonkey script currently, all had switched to extension .


----------



## manishjha18 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah nice of you--i think extensions are way better than add ons.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 3, 2009)

Good news guys, the extension now is approved by mozilla reviewers and has gone public. Thx for your reviews on mozilla page. 

Next time i update the extension , i think you will get automatic update alert from Firefox like other addons.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 3, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Good news guys, the extension now is approved by mozilla reviewers and has gone public. Thx for your reviews on mozilla page.
> 
> Next time i update the extension , i think you will get automatic update alert from Firefox like other addons.


Congo..


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Good news guys, the extension now is approved by mozilla reviewers and has gone public. Thx for your reviews on mozilla page.
> 
> Next time i update the extension , i think you will get automatic update alert from Firefox like other addons.


This is a day of celebration. 

Okay, now please tell me how this thing works. What are the criteria that Mozilla reviewers take into consideration before approving an addon? Why did it take so long for yours to get approved? Did our reviews help?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey congrats dude...
Best of luck!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 4, 2009)

Krow said:


> This is a day of celebration.
> 
> Okay, now please tell me how this thing works. What are the criteria that Mozilla reviewers take into consideration before approving an addon? Why did it take so long for yours to get approved? Did our reviews help?



Criteria :
1. Must follow standards (including security).
2. Must not interfere with other addons installed.
3. Reviews are needed for the addon to be approved, on the mozilla page or any other page (like this thread) where feedback regarding  the addon is present.

Yes, all you guys. reviews did help .


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 4, 2009)

w00t!Updated automatically! 

Congo dude


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 4, 2009)

@tarey_g
Hey, can u remove that tweet function that appears in every page before the avatar of the first poster..


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 4, 2009)

@Krazzy, i think they removed it. May be it was useful for the ppl who use Twitter, I don't so i had no idea abt its usability either.

@thewisecrab, It updated automatically for you ? You were on what version previously ?


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

The tweet option still appears for me. It's useless. Just another way of advertising the forum on another website.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 4, 2009)

ohh, I possibly cant see it due to web content filtering in my office. Social networking sites are blocked here. I will chk it on my home PC today.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 4, 2009)

The tweet option is coming on each page for the first post only...

Why only first post???!!!


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Criteria :
> 1. Must follow standards (including security).
> 2. Must not interfere with other addons installed.
> 3. Reviews are needed for the addon to be approved, on the mozilla page or any other page (like this thread) where feedback regarding  the addon is present.
> ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

@tarey_g
ver 2.64 is the "update" I got


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2009)

Tweet button is easy to remove, anything else you want me to include in next ver?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ Btw can you make something by which we can edit post in the same window itself, without opening it in a new window.Clicking on Edit Button opens it a new window but i don't want that...Hope i'm clear..


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

^^
That's a forum bug. I doubt whether an independant user-script can counter that. The admins have to do that.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ Yup, i know it's a forum bug..but still i think that independent user-script can counter that...lets see what tarey replies in this context...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2009)

^^Lol, that will be hard if possible. 

Btw I was thinking of including feature which will let you select smileys while replying through quick reply. You want that ?


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Sure as hell we do.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Is there any way you could add some more smileys to the forum? As in I may be able to give you links, can you make buttons out of those? Not needed really, please don't do this unless its a cakewalk. No need to waste time.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ can be done


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^Lol, that will be hard if possible.


 
Anyways add MORE smileys in forum..  Gigasmilies??


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Please link me to Gigasmilies. I want to see them. Should not be too distracting though.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ Gigasmiles is a small software developed by Gigacore  It's great..
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/
I just want to use this smileys without this software..I mean, add this smiley in Neat Digit Forum extension so that i can use them without this software/fuss..


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool . .more smileys . .use Gigasmilies along with the script. I'm sure Gigacore will help out.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2009)

Can u make anything similar like.. If we type :devil: :niaaa: :lmao: and stuff like that then respective Gigasmilies will be inserted? It will be gr8, if its possible..


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

I think TE's smileys list is also one to consider. I like that set of smileys more than Gigasmilies.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2009)

^^ Please link me to TE's smileys. I want to see them.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

*www.techenclave.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001

I opened it in Opera where I was not logged in and the link worked, just lemme know if the link works.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2009)

^^ Yup that's better  ... TE's smileys are better..Include this in place of Gigamilies....
Now whats this extra deep blue link thing


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 7, 2009)

Is it just me or has the font colour of this forum gone blue?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is it just me or has the font colour of this forum gone blue?


It's not just u.Sadly a new 'drama' for Digit Forum...see my previous post   It's just hurting my eyes..


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is it just me or has the font colour of this forum gone blue?



Its back to normal. Raaabo is testing the forum it seems, please have a look at the Feedback section, more specifically the thread From the Editor's desk.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 7, 2009)

For parsing the text like :devil: :niaaa: :lmao:  (for smileys other than the current stock of digit) i will have to have my script run before the action taken on quick reply button, I will have to chk that. 

Let me first include some of the digit smileys first in the quick reply, if it works well . We can have other smileys in quick reply as well as in advanced.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2009)

^^ ^^ Well, please look into the matter of parsing the text thing for smileys..
I hardly click on that Smiley Box to insert smiley..I prefer typing the smileys code rather than touching my mouse(just to click on smileys)..It will be great if u implement this in ur next version of Neat Digit Forum Extension..


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

As Gaurav said, Lets go step by step. Once again, many thanks for making this forum much more bearable. It could only go so bad, now even Raaabo has jumped in for improvements. Check out the new thread started by him in the feedback section. The new feature which I like is this one.

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

Notice how the posted again has become so unobtrusive and also comes with when the previous post was made.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 7, 2009)

^^agree, post added has become much better


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome changes


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2009)

ummm...
aditya.madanapalle@9dot9.in. Send me with the smilies and the text to be parsed.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 8, 2009)

Brilliant Move! Now Posted Again thing looks damn good and better!

@Anorion
Check out ur inbox. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmmm,
Got answer for blue..

Some good changes in forum


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 8, 2009)

@tarey_g
Just a thought:- 
Can you make a function which gives option to select some 'cool' & 'good' themes..Such as choice of theme? Kirsch Theme, Evo Theme, and other good one..User will select a theme and from then onwards whenever he open forum, it opens in respective theme?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 8, 2009)

^^ It can be done i think, I was looking at Amitva's Stylish themes and also navigated to the download page and there was a option to download the stylish theme as script (which is a greasemonkey script). I tried that but it shows the default theme for a second before it applies the custom theme (greasemonky script loads after the page is loaded thats why). However achieving the same with stylish was better. If you are ok with i sec flickering when the theme is applied than lets try that.

PS: As Anorion ans Raaabo are active on the forum these days, and they are changing some things for better, you should PM them your suggestion of theme selection. That will be the best way instead of including it in the extension.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 8, 2009)

Lets see. Posted in Editor's Desk Thread. Hope they will look into the matter! If not tarey jindabad   . I don't think users will have problem with that 1sec flicker to change theme.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

My take on Amitava's script. Install stylish addon in FF, then follow the second link in my sig. Then follow the script link listed and click install with stylish. Done! Loads from the start, default forum theme is not seen at all.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2009)

Was pretty confused where to post..but as this smiley thing started here, so I decided to post my view regarding this in this thread. 

*Advanced Smileys* > Okay, but it can be alot better.
*Animals* > 100% Useless
*Basic Emoticons* > I want this basic set of smileys to be updated with the one set i gave to Anorion.
*Fight Club* > Good!
*Signboards* > Good!
*Techie* > 90% useless

Anorion: Please do update the basic emotion with this set of smileys..


----------



## Krow (Dec 12, 2009)

Animal Smileys are mostly useless, but I like the others quite a bit. This is a classic  of smileys.  I really like this smiley though. 

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

@ Anorion : Even today this forum does not have a smiley for . Not fair, that it works only if we type a small p. Please look into this.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

just installed firefox and applied it. Digit looks much better now. Thanks.

One problem:- Krow's avatar is not visible


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ Heh! FF FTW! 
*hmm Unable to see krow's image..maybe because the krow(crow) over their flied!*  
ok, jokes apart! I'm not facing such a problem which indicate problem is at ur end! Check whether u have disabled image or blocked that image or similar stuff!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

^ i don't think so. I'm able to view all avatars except krow's in firefox

someone try this combo :-

left click + right click and vice versa.


----------



## Krow (Dec 12, 2009)

WTF! I can see my avatar all right, anyone else who can't see it? Maybe its time I changed the avatar then.

@ Krazzy Nice sig, I mean the last three lines.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ Damn, i thought the crow in your Avatar was a barking dog !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 14, 2009)

@Kaaaw Kaaw Kraaaaw
 

Desperately waiting for new Neat Digit Forum Extension with some good update of Basic Set of smileys from TE's forum..


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Damn, i thought the crow in your Avatar was a barking dog !


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 14, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Kaaaw Kaaw Kraaaaw
> 
> 
> Desperately waiting for new Neat Digit Forum Extension with some good update of Basic Set of smileys from TE's forum..



Dont know abt the TE smilies.. can we use them ? Wont TE ppl get pis5ed ? Is the smiley set free to use or they have purchased it ? No idea.

btw , will update the ext soon. Actually i had updated it on mozilla without testing it properly  and they rejected it, . So i am gonna take time to properly test before i upload it next time.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/data:image/gif,GIF89a%12%00%12%00%B3%00%00%FF%FF%FF%F7%F7%EF%CC%CC%CC%BD%BE%BD%99%99%99ZYZRUR%00%00%00%FE%01%02%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%21%F9%04%04%14%00%FF%00%2C%00%00%00%00%12%00%12%00%00%04X0%C8I%2B%1D8%EB%3D%E4%00%60%28%8A%85%17%0AG*%8C%40%19%7C%00J%08%C4%B1%92%26z%C76%FE%02%07%C2%89v%F0%7Dz%C3b%C8u%14%82V5%23o%A7%13%19L%BCY-%25%7D%A6l%DF%D0%F5%C7%02%85%5B%D82%90%CBT%87%D8i7%88Y%A8%DB%EFx%8B%DE%12%01%00%3B


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 15, 2009)

^^


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ Seems to be your fav smiley !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 30, 2009)

Anything you can do for Opera Users?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 30, 2009)

^^ *is.gd/51VH9


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Anything you can do for Opera Users?



use the kirsch theme it is the best.. follow krazzy warriors link


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks. really nice work by Amitav.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Anything you can do for Opera Users?



I have used some Firefox only supported functions in the extension, that's why it only works with ff.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't sweat it. Amitav has already done a great and neat job. Keep up your good work for ff users.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2009)

^^ Yep that theme stuff is really good.


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2009)

Soon, our beloved extension will need an update.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2010)

It needs an update now, I'm already getting an error, "Can't insert node in particular hierarchy...."

Anyone else.

And the forum looks something diff. what is actually missing? anyone?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah, due to the changes in forum some things have stopped functioning in the extension. Google custom search is gone  and the javascript alert rhitwick mentions(notice the hindi translation icon is also missing). 
I can provide a quick fix tomorrow for the alert msg, I am actually exploring the possibilities to make the extension work with opera and chrome, So the new version will be little late. 
Since Raaabo is making changes for good ,more of extension features can stop working for next few days.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2010)

Extension updated to version *2.65* .

*Changes :*
* Resolved the javascript error message which was coming due to recent forum changes (hindi translation is working now). Custom Google site search is back.
* TweetMe icon on the first post of each page is removed.

*Extension Download link* : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/ 
if the version 2.65 is not showing up directly from the link above, try this link and select the version 2.65 from the available version list :
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/11096

*Greasemonkey script link* : *userscripts.org/scripts/show/34010

Tested with Firefox 3.5x, please report if you spot any bugs.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

I know that i am asking too much... Is there anyway to make this transmission from normal TDF to enhanced TDF seamlessly? I am getting the regular TDF and after a sec or two I am getting the enhanced one.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2010)

^^ That cant be helped, the script waits for the forum content to load before it can work .
Besides, from last one day the forum has become slower.. may be due to some ad, if you notice the statusbar while the page loads it takes time to retrieve some content from a adserver, until the content is acquired we see the forum in old shape.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

v2.65 shows as an experimental addon. Why?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2010)

^^ It takes 4-5 days for the Mozilla reviewers to approve the new version.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

Ah okay! Updated to the new version. Hats off *tarey_g*!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 11, 2010)

Krow said:


> v2.65 shows as an experimental addon. Why?



Version 2.65 is approved and public now, it it should auto-update now for the users who are still using older versions.


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2010)

Hurray!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2010)

Extension version 2.66 is now compatible with *Thunderbird* 3.2a1pre.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 5, 2010)

If you are facing any errors today after changes in the forum, get the new version of the extension.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/82154/neatdigitforum-2.67-fx.xpi


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2010)

If you don't have credentials on Mozilla web site than download the extension version 2.67 from this page. All versions of the addon are listed there, download the latest one.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/11096


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey thanx for the quick update...


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2010)

Download the* 2.69* version with the quick fix for the  problem users are facing in firefox due to the recent forum changes (select the 2.9 ver and install)

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/11096

Auto update will take time, as the addon will take time to get approved.
Header with AD is still visible , working on it . 

Users will get weird errors  even with this updated version, Currently  in office and very busy , hopefully will work on it in night.

sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

^^
Waiting man for the official release. Now have to browse TDF in like a small window. Add-on had to be disabled.


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2010)

Opera users have a headache to face.


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Waiting man for the official release. Now have to browse TDF in like a small window. Add-on had to be disabled.



Please download the new version from the link above, its a temporary fix. I will release a proper version when digit is done with its currently in progress makeover.


----------



## asingh (May 6, 2010)

Ya, will. Without your add-in..honestly, the forum looks 101% cr$$. All hyper links are greyed out. Cannot make out jack...hell. Its a pain. Are there issues with the temporary build..?


----------



## tarey_g (May 6, 2010)

^^ The header ad is not hidden and I was not able to test the addon properly. Works as intended for other things.

I'll update it soon, let digit finish with their modification , or I'll have to make changes again.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2010)

more over what kinda modifications digit guys are doing....?


----------



## tarey_g (May 7, 2010)

god knows  
: )


----------



## asingh (May 8, 2010)

^^
Could you do something, so the hyper links are not grey. Such a pain to the eyes. Please man.


----------



## Aspire (May 8, 2010)

^Could you update the greasemonkey script at userscripts as well?

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

The version there is still 2.65


----------



## tarey_g (May 9, 2010)

^^ ok I'll do both things tomorrow


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2010)

^^
Thanks man. Owe you a beer. Hyper links are more pleasant to the eyes. Thanks...!


----------



## tarey_g (May 10, 2010)

Aspire said:


> ^Could you update the greasemonkey script at userscripts as well?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------
> 
> The version there is still 2.65



Script updated for Greasemonkey users

*userscripts.org/scripts/show/76464

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




asigh said:


> ^^
> Thanks man. Owe you a beer. Hyper links are more pleasant to the eyes. Thanks...!



I'd love someone buy me a beer , but this time I didn't fix it, TDF guys did it.


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2010)

^^
Still owe you a beer. The add on is excellent.  Whenever I come your side.


----------



## tarey_g (May 11, 2010)

Sure  . [10 chars]


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Please clear your PM box Gaurav.


----------



## tarey_g (May 11, 2010)

^^ Oops, done


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, YGPM.


----------



## Aspire (May 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2010)

Need fix for right side blank space....

Thanx in advance...


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 28, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Need fix for right side blank space....
> 
> Thanx in advance...



Yeah right.....


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2010)

^^ Screenshot please  , unable to see any blank space, maybe its on some specific resolution.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 30, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Screenshot please  , unable to see any blank space, maybe its on some specific resolution.



Here
Forgot to point its on the left side too....

*i30.tinypic.com/2cilwo.png


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2010)

D@rekills4 said:


> Here
> Forgot to point its on the left side too....



Hi, I can see from the screenshot that you are using version 2.65 of the extension which is pretty old . 

Update to the new 2.7 version and let me know if the problem persists, at my end with the new version it looks fine.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Aug 2, 2010)

2.7?
All I see is 2.66 on the first page of this thread.....
And I still see the blank space on both the sides....

Note: The blank space is there, only when you are viewing a thread.....


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ Ahh, Sorry for not updating that . you can just visit this link for latest versions .

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/

btw, I am surprised that your addon did not update automatically  , it should have. Have you turned off Firefox addon automatic updates ? 
Or if you are using the Greasemonkey script there is the link for the latest version. :

Neat Digit Forum (2.7) for Greasemonkey


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

Getting [Javascript Application] error
*Error: oTd.children is undefined*


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 2, 2010)

ichi said:


> Getting [Javascript Application] error
> *Error: oTd.children is undefined*


_

What version, what page ?

There are some errors that pop up if tthe TDF server is down (when the page is not rendered). Since the script manipulates DOM (which does not load in case of server failure) users may face an error.

In case you are facing any error on normal pages with latest version of script, please let me know. A screenshot will be helpful too. _


----------



## D@rekills4 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok thanks......
2.7 works fine......

Something feels wierd to the right top right side.....

*i35.tinypic.com/nnumx4.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2010)

@tarey_g, Raaabo has changed the post display settings. Now the google translator facility (shows as hindi "A") u put there, blocks the first letter of every post.

Can u fix this?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2010)

Sure ^^


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2010)

Update to version 2.71 which includes the fix for language toggle icon. Currently not aproved so users will have to download it from this location.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/versions/

Download version 2.71 from here (not Reviewed).


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2010)

^hey thanx...
Updated to latest version.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for the update.


----------



## fraggermamba (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys is there Neat Digit extension for Chrome??


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ No, Just firefox.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 12, 2010)

fraggermamba said:


> Hey guys is there Neat Digit extension for Chrome??



Try this....
Enable GreaseMonkey User Scripts in Google Chrome - TECHRENA


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ Darekills4, the script has some very firefox specific features, so may not work flawless in Chrome.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 28, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Darekills4, the script has some very firefox specific features, so may not work flawless in Chrome.



Oh....
Ok....
And when are you updating the script to remove the adds on the right and the bottom?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ Dude i don't know if its worth. i don't see many people using the extension and low traffic on digit, even I visit here only because of 2-3 threads that too not frequently .

I will update it for last time (by tomorrow), sorry .


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well thats sad


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 8, 2010)

@Darekills, Sorry for the late reply. 

I have updated the script to its final version *2.72* which can be downloaded from the version list here. The version is currently unapproved by Mozilla staff so will have to downloaded manually. Once it gets approved, users with old versions of script will be able to see the browser prompt to update the script.

Release notes :
Modified the script to go along with recent forum changes
* Ad-block is working again
* The translator icon does not overlap the text anymore
* mark my replied thread is working again (it highlights the thread you have responded in past)
* Forum width 100%

*Download link :* (2,289 collective downloads so far btw )
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11096/versions/2.72   (select the *2.72* version of the script)



Users,
I hope you have found this extension useful so far. I have no plans to provide further updates for this, but if anyone wants to continue providing support for the extension can contact me. I will provide the necessary guidelines (Its nothing special, just simple basic javascript  ) .

Thanks for the support 

- Gaurav


*Edit *: If for some reason the version 2.72 is not showing in the version list for anonymous users, please wait until it shows up (Mozilla has some time restrictions too).


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2010)

^^
Thanks for the new release out.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

Most sites run on ads and if you block them with adblock then you are hampering their existance.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

But advertisements here are very badly placed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> Most sites run on ads and if you block them with adblock then you are hampering their existance.


I don't care. There are plenty of casual users who have no idea how to block ads. Let them target those guys. Ads are pain to my eyes and are blocked in my browser.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2010)

I never thought of blocking ads on TE, very well placed. Just Sayin...


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

^Agreed. Sad that this addon will no longer be developed. 

The addon does not work for FF4 Beta versions.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

Anything for Chrome.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Anything for Chrome.


Use Stylish with this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1293856-post69.html

I reckon you could get the Neat Digit working on Chrome as it is nothing more than JavaScript.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2010)

Krow said:


> The addon does not work for FF4 Beta versions.



I made the necessary changes, 2.72 should now onwards work FF4 versions.





> I reckon you could get the Neat Digit working on Chrome as it is nothing more than JavaScript.



Yeah its just JS, but in order to get it working on browsers other than firefox you will have to find the replacement of some firefox only supported functions I have used in the script. That too is not very hard .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

ico said:


> Use Stylish with this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1293856-post69.html
> 
> I reckon you could get the Neat Digit working on Chrome as it is nothing more than JavaScript.



*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/Untitled-4.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

When I use it in Firefox with Stylish, it goes away!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Anything for Chrome.



Like this?
*jpeghoster.com/images/79960989401934534385.jpeg
Use Adblock+ Element Hider and remove the ad elements manually. Takes a few hit and tries.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 15, 2010)

Krow said:


> The addon does not work for FF4 Beta versions.



2.72 got auto updated today for 4.x version compatibility. You can test it in firefox 4.x


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jan 9, 2011)

tarey and chances of you getting back on this project?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ No major changes or new features, but if something is broken I will try to fix it.


----------

